#ubuntu-qa 2013-06-25
<senan> hello
<senan> I am trying to write autopilot test cases for empathy
<senan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5799099/
<senan> but its showing ran 0 tests
<senan> I'm a beginner in autopilot. so I am just trying to launch the app
